# UPenn Spring 2009



## Bob (Feb 16, 2009)

UPenn Spring 2009 on March 21, 2009 in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, USA
February 15, 2009 - 21:39 — Bob Burton
The UPenn Spring 2009 will take place on March 21, 2009 in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, USA. Check out the UPenn Spring 2009 website for more information and registration.


http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=UPennSpring2009
http://penncubing.webs.com/eventsactivities.htm


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 16, 2009)

Once again I will stress the importance of bringing IDs if you are over 16. I will also need the names of any guests that are coming with you, and they will need to bring IDs as well.

Almost forgot to mention: DENE WILL BE THERE!!!!


----------



## Kian (Feb 16, 2009)

Not sure about this one. NCAA Tourney 2nd round will be on all day. If it weren't for the plethora of tournaments around that time it'd be more certain. either way, i'll preregister in a few weeks if i'm coming.


----------



## Dene (Feb 16, 2009)

Yes indeed I will be there.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Feb 17, 2009)

Yet another competition for me to fail at magic!


----------



## BillB (Feb 17, 2009)

I don't see Magic on the list of events.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Feb 17, 2009)

BillB said:


> I don't see Magic on the list of events.



Oh, damn. I didn't even look...

WHY?


----------



## BillB (Feb 17, 2009)

I did the same thing. Got ready to register my son and went "Hey, wait a minute."


----------



## Jason Baum (Feb 17, 2009)

Hmm... I'm debating on whether I should go to this or go to Chattahoochee. I'm leaning towards Chattahoochee.


----------



## BillB (Feb 17, 2009)

Don't go to this one. Go to Chattahoochee. JUST KIDDING!!
What about Fort Lee and/or Drexel?

Bill


----------



## Dene (Feb 17, 2009)

Jason Baum said:


> Hmm... I'm debating on whether I should go to this or go to Chattahoochee. I'm leaning towards Chattahoochee.



Oh man, unless you'll be at Ohio, you HAVE to come to UPenn!


----------



## Ellis (Feb 17, 2009)

You're going Dene? Really?


----------



## Dene (Feb 17, 2009)

Yes I have booked my flights around the east coast now.


----------



## Jason Baum (Feb 17, 2009)

Dene said:


> Oh man, unless you'll be at Ohio, you HAVE to come to UPenn!


Hey Dene, I will be at the Ohio Open so you don't have anything to worry about.  Looking forward to meeting you there!


----------



## Bob (Feb 17, 2009)

Jason, you're going to swing by the city to pick me up, right?


----------



## hippofluff (Mar 13, 2009)

Oh gosh, I was planning for a month to go to this competetion. I was really looking forward to it but I was just informed by my parents that they just had a menaingitidis outbrake with 4 cases. My parents are really worried and are deciding not to go. I am really bummed out but agree with their decision. I was wondering if anyone else had heard of this and if it is going to effect anything competion wise, it sounds pretty serious


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 13, 2009)

hippofluff said:


> Oh gosh, I was planning for a month to go to this competetion. I was really looking forward to it but I was just informed by my parents that they just had a menaingitidis outbrake with 4 cases. My parents are really worried and are deciding not to go. I am really bummed out but agree with their decision. I was wondering if anyone else had heard of this and if it is going to effect anything competion wise, it sounds pretty serious



Whatever was reported on the news is not entirely true. 3 students were hospitalized around Valentine's Day. The 4th person was not hospitalized until last saturday, after almost the entire campus had gone home for spring break. There is no evidence connecting the two outbreaks. Here is some information from the University's Student Health site:



> I am afraid that I may have been exposed to the student in class (or the library or on campus).
> 
> There is no risk to having touched or hugged the student. There is no risk to face-to-face conversation with the student nor is there a risk to having been in the same building, room, classroom, library or other setting or using the same bathroom.



since Meningitis is transferred via the exchange of body fluids, and noone has been on campus for a week, its doubtful that anyone will catch the same strain.



> If I were exposed to meningococcal meningitis, how long is it before I would get sick? How long is the incubation period for meningitis?
> 
> The incubation period ranges from 1 to 10 days but it is usually less than 4 days.



since the competition takes place more than 10 days after this recent case, its once again doubtful that anyone is going to catch this same strain.



However, if anyone is still uneasy and will no longer be coming, please send me an email so I can remove you from the list of registered competitors.


----------



## hippofluff (Mar 13, 2009)

thanks for the informaton, I now need to embark on the mission of convincing my parents to let me go ... ugh the second hill


----------



## qqwref (Mar 13, 2009)

hippofluff said:


> menaingitidis



hahahahaha


----------



## Bob (Mar 13, 2009)

hippofluff said:


> thanks for the informaton, I now need to embark on the mission of convincing my parents to let me go ... ugh the second hill



You could just get vaccinated. I mean, you should get vaccinated anyway before college.


----------



## hippofluff (Mar 13, 2009)

Bob said:


> hippofluff said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for the informaton, I now need to embark on the mission of convincing my parents to let me go ... ugh the second hill
> ...



I am but the response was "Theres still a chance" I mean I know they're pretty protective but thats just bordering insane. I will ask them tonight and bombard them with my overwhelming evidence as why I should go


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 16, 2009)

Registration will be closing soon, the current plan is either Monday or Tuesday. Allow me to reiterate the importance of registering:

Its a secure building. Without having your name and the names of your guests beforehand, I cannot guarantee that you will be allowed in the building. I will do my best to accommodate those who show up without registering, but it will make me extremely pissed off and punishments will be handed out as I see fit(i.e. higher registration fees, only being allowed to do one event, etc.)

I am not playing around here. Seriously. Just register even if you might not be going.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 17, 2009)

registration is now closed. The form is still up on the WCA website, but we will not be accepting any further registrations.


----------



## striderxo (Mar 17, 2009)

this is probably too late, but public buildings like Meyerson are probably easier than dorm buildings. It sucks to sign in 30 people.

P.S. Can you sneak us into the dining hall? :]


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 17, 2009)

striderxo said:


> this is probably too late, but public buildings like Meyerson are probably easier than dorm buildings. It sucks to sign in 30 people.
> 
> P.S. Can you sneak us into the dining hall? :]



Thats why I needed everyones name and the names of guests. That way you just show ID at the desk and they let you in, and I don't have to deal with it (hopefully). Next time I will definitely use one of the public buildings though.

And no, I can't sneak you in to the dining hall.


----------



## hdskull (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey David, props to you for setting this up!!! Hope all goes well! (I don't plan to transfer anymore :/)


----------



## puzzlemaster (Mar 17, 2009)

5 bucks says david's going to be getting a ton of emails about registering now lol


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 20, 2009)

I have added 6x6 and 7x7(tentative), magic, and apparently master magic(bob commands it).

send me an email or pm with your name and which events you would like to have added. Please keep in mind that there will most likely be cutoffs for 6x6 and 7x7(I don't know what they will be yet)


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 20, 2009)

Venue has changed, and I we will not be able to use the room as late as we want. Therefore we will not be having 6x6 and 7x7 unless everyone cooperates and we end up running WAAAY ahead of schedule. still on for magic and master magic though.


It will now be in the Golkin Room on the second floor of Houston Hall. will be sending out a mass email and adding directions/more info to both here and the site shortly.

Directions and parking info: http://www.perelmanquad.com/about/directions/car/index.php
floor plan of Houston Hall: http://www.perelmanquad.com/facilities/houston_hall/index.php
campus map highlighting houston: http://www.facilities.upenn.edu/mapsBldgs/view_map.php3?id=102

Please spread the word to anyone you can easily contact, since I know some people don't check the forums or their email everyday.


----------



## macky (Mar 21, 2009)

hmm so I guess it's a little late to be thinking about going.


----------



## Dene (Mar 21, 2009)

macky said:


> hmm so I guess it's a little late to be thinking about going.



COME!!! OH PLEASE! Honestly if you show up, I will make David Woner let you in for the normal fee, or I will pay the extra!


----------



## Bob (Mar 22, 2009)

Results are posted.
I got 3rd in BLD and went 3/3 because I own. (and got very lucky) 
Let me know if you find errors.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Mar 23, 2009)

3rd place in 3x3.  Was pretty fun, I should have some videos up soon.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Mar 23, 2009)

got my first sub 25 in comp and my first sub 30 average =D it was a 25.xx average so yea i guess i did decent for my level... 7.xx 2x2 single and 9.xx average..other than that.. suckish times for the 5x5 and lol DNF on the 4x4 because i dropped it and the center row turned....ahhh...the other 4x4 time sucked as well so yea....all in all... a decent competition for me =D


----------

